# Want one - Mazzer ZM



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone know when/what prices this bad boy is released in UK?









Here are the specs:

The new Mazzer ZM digital filter grinder is the latest high tech grinding power.

ZM features sets of burrs specifically studied and designed to grind either filter coffee or espresso.

The lowest coffee retention ever seen,

> 1 bean you grind, 1 bean you get ground

> Perfect burrs parallelism to get perfect particle size distribution of coffee grounds

> Low r.p.m. with excellent grinding speed keep coffee grounds cooler to preserve coffee flavour and taste compounds thanks to ZM's ventilation system with electronic control and also low RPM (rotation per minute) 900 (50Hz) r.p.m. - 1050 (60Hz) r.p.m.

Micrometrical grind adjustment mechanism to get

> Maximum precision

> Simple and Fast -20 pre-programmed grind settings recordable on the control panel via LCD display -Smart knob to navigate the menu

Grinding Chamber

> easy to clean

> On-demand dosing capability Adjustable grinding time

> Secure double safety switch

> Keep your counter ***** and span With the special patented lockable canister system

Features:

Burr type: Flat burrs

Power: 900 watt

Grinding blades (ref: 151F): 83mm

Grinding capacity filter: 650 g/min 50Hz (1,43 lbs/min), 800 g/min 60Hz (1,76 lbs/min)

Hopper capacity: 320g

Net weight: 40kg

Size: L 245mm x W 430mm x H 645mm

Colours: Black, Silver, Copper


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

You're looking at £4k.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ouch, righto, that can go on the shopping list with the Tesla model S then.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

£1950 plus vat


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> £1950 plus vat


WHAT??? I was quoted top end of 3k by Mulmar


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> £1950 plus vat


Enabler prices


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

igm45 said:


> > Low r.p.m. with excellent grinding speed keep coffee grounds cooler to preserve coffee flavour and taste compounds thanks to ZM's ventilation system with electronic control and also low RPM (rotation per minute) 900 (50Hz) r.p.m. - 1050 (60Hz) r.p.m.


<sigh> mazzer still think that the grinding speed being 1350 or 900 rpm is going to affect heating of the coffee....my god. I am amazed that they still don't understand high grinding speed mainly relates to pulverise and poorer grind vs slower speed grinding with less pulverisation.</sigh>

I think Malhkoneig even put fans in one of their doserless grinders to cool the coffee in the grinding chamber!!!!

Amazing how a myth grows into fact and keeps being perpetuated.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> <sigh> mazzer still think that the grinding speed being 1350 or 900 rpm is going to affect heating of the coffee....my god. I am amazed that they still don't understand high grinding speed mainly relates to pulverise and poorer grind vs slower speed grinding with less pulverisation.
> 
> I think Malhkoneig even put fans in one of their doserless grinders to cool the coffee in the grinding chamber!!!!
> 
> ...


I shall bow to your great knowledge. If people buy, companies will continue to produce.

I shall pass and continue saving for the e37.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

So - laying my SJ down and adding a u bend will save me £3k.....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> So - laying my SJ down and adding a u bend will save me £3k.....


Just continuing to use your SJ will save you 3K.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotford said:


> WHAT??? I was quoted top end of 3k by Mulmar


It's not what you know!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone fancy a group buy?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Anyone fancy a group buy?


Again,

'Fancy' - definitely.

'Afford' or 'justify' - unfortunately not. 

As per above, think I will continue saving for the e37s.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@cambosheff surely , he hasn't had a new grinder for a couple of weeks











coffeechap said:


> Anyone fancy a group buy?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> anyone fancy a group buy?


Raffle!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tewdric said:


> Raffle!


Yes perhaps if I can get one at the right price


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Yes perhaps if I can get one at the right price


I'll buy a grands worth of tix.

*DISCLAIMER* - I will not do that


----------



## Coffee123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Scotford.

Yes the retail price of the ZM digital is £2499.00+VAT which is £19 higher than the EK43 which is positioned at £2480.

Mulmar is a main distributor and in this case they are Mazzer UK. Whatever written quote you get, it comes with full grinder warranty. If you get a better deal, be careful and check the reasons - and then go for it.

Depending on the relationship that you build with equipment suppliers you might get a discount because of business continuity.

DavecUk is well right to say that grinding speed affects the particle size distribution. Mahlkonig grinders rotate at very high RPM (usually above 1000 RPM). In specific the EK43 at 50Hz is around 1500 RPM. I believe that it's a good improvement from Mazzer factory to have delivered a grinder with lower shearing velocity between the burrs and a 0.45 of a gram retention. The ventilation system with electronic control is also very good.

That's not the deal with the ZM anyway. The ZM digital is the beginning of a new concept of grinder models. Please check this article that came out this month: https://www.baristamagazine.com/whats-deal-mazzer-zm/

In case you want to inquire about this grinder further I would suggest you to ask for Ivan in Mulmar. He'll give you the right info.

Hope all of this helps.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@dsc was playing with this type of adjustment many many years ago


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's take mazzer along time to look beyond by be Italian market and update their grinders. Hopefully they won't sit on their hands so long before looking at whats happening in wider specialty coffee market.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> @dsc was playing with this type of adjustment many many years ago


I've seen that mentioned elsewhere, seems like they are only measuring the distance, adjustment is the same as always.

T.


----------

